# Auctions



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jun 2020)

https://ontario.hibid.com/catalog/214737/auction-1/?filter=online

10 hours left in this auction....some very detailed actual Canadian vessels up for grabs.  [I love the helicopter on the Athabascan looking like its taking off]


----------



## exspy (13 Jun 2020)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> 10 hours left in this auction....some very detailed actual Canadian vessels up for grabs.  [I love the helicopter on the Athabascan looking like its taking off]



What a great selection of ships... WWII and post-war.  If I had the room, I'd bid on the model of HMCS Magnificent, complete with aircraft on the deck.

Dan.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jun 2020)

3 hours left bump. [not mine by the way]


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Jun 2020)

https://mooreandassociates.hibid.com/catalog/204472/ancaster-downsizing-for-don-scruton/?cpage=3&ipp=100

Mixed through the sale from lot 205 on.   Lot 233 and 234 are mine. ;D


----------



## MilEME09 (28 Jun 2020)

I really wish we would pass a law to get medals donated to museums. I hate seeing them at auction.


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Jun 2020)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> I really wish we would pass a law to get medals donated to museums. I hate seeing them at auction.



It's been tried a number of times, and failed to get anywhere.  https://www.parl.ca/LegisInfo/BillDetails.aspx?billId=4327448&Language=E

Think about what happens after such a law gets enacted. Medals won't suddenly go on display in greater numbers, they would go into long term storage in greater numbers. There would be no more effective way to remove them from society at large, setting the conditions for an even lower general awareness of what they represent.


----------



## MilEME09 (28 Jun 2020)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> It's been tried a number of times, and failed to get anywhere.  https://www.parl.ca/LegisInfo/BillDetails.aspx?billId=4327448&Language=E
> 
> Think about what happens after such a law gets enacted. Medals won't suddenly go on display in greater numbers, they would go into long term storage in greater numbers. There would be no more effective way to remove them from society at large, setting the conditions for an even lower general awareness of what they represent.



I would argue they do even less work sitting in a private collection


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Jun 2020)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> I would argue they do even less work sitting in a private collection



The O'Leary Collection
Medals of The Royal Canadian Regiment
http://www.regimentalrogue.com/oleary_collection/oleary_collection.htm

Medal Sales; it's easy to be critical
http://www.regimentalrogue.com/blog/index.blog/2348768/medal-sales-its-easy-to-be-critical/

Vilify Not the Collector
http://www.regimentalrogue.com/blog/index.blog/2316964/vilify-not-the-collector/


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Jun 2020)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> I would argue they do even less work sitting in a private collection



And if they couldn't be auctioned, and not worth dollars to uncaring folks, they'd just get thrown in the garbage.


----------



## Walt (28 Jun 2020)

So MilEME,

Offer us a solution to your concern. 

Walt


----------



## MilEME09 (28 Jun 2020)

Walt said:
			
		

> So MilEME,
> 
> Offer us a solution to your concern.
> 
> Walt



Museum them as much as possible if no family or relatives want them. Rotate ever 4 months which ones are displayed complete with the story of each soldier. This way none are forgotten and can educate younger generations.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 Jun 2020)

Most museums that are even remotely interested in war medals already have hundreds, if not thousands of sets of medals in storage. If the medals have no provenance behind them, they are practically valueless as a display piece. Your idea is impractical.

Collectors, on the other hand, generally take the time to do the research and establish the backstory on a set of medals that they own.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Jun 2020)

I have no doubt that by the time my grandkids are having kids, my medals will have been repurposed into fishing lures.


----------



## lenaitch (29 Jun 2020)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Most museums that are even remotely interested in war medals already have hundreds, if not thousands of sets of medals in storage. If the medals have no provenance behind them, they are practically valueless as a display piece. Your idea is impractical.
> 
> Collectors, on the other hand, generally take the time to do the research and establish the backstory on a set of medals that they own.



I agree.  Our daughter curates a military museum and I was on the Board of our Force's police museum.  Being able to 'tell the story' behind an artifact is key.  Often, family members will bring memorabilia of a deceased family member into the museum either because they don't know what to do with it or can't bring themselves to toss it.  Museums have accession policies that govern how they accept and remove artifacts from a collection, but our museum curator would often take it all out of compassion and sort through it later - retaining and accessioning what is of value and tossing the rest.  Things like uniforms,campaign/theatre medals and photographs have virtually no value to a museum without a noteworthy backstory.


----------



## Remius (29 Jun 2020)

Currently going through all of my Grandfathers letters from the Second World War.  Originals.  Currently trying to preserve and protect them.  

He was a POW after being shot down over Italy.  Have the original telegrams listing him as MIA then as taken POW after they picked up a German broadcast.  Even have the letter from the Minister of National Defence (RCAF, which is weird because I didn’t know they had one for each element) which looks like an invite card you’d get to a dinner, offering his sympathies.  He was according to the local newspaper articles at the time one of the first if not the first Canadian POW repatriated back to Canada. 

We were going to contact 424 squadron to see if any of this might have any value to their museum but my mother is adamant it stay with the family. 

The letters are a treasure trove of info from a man who spent from 1941 to 1943 as a POW.  The most heart wrenching one was him trying to tell his parents he lost his leg.  And apologizing for being captured. 

What you wrote lenaitch reinforces my belief that it should stay with us and not in a drawer.


----------



## Navy_Pete (29 Jun 2020)

Remius said:
			
		

> Currently going through all of my Grandfathers letters from the Second World War.  Originals.  Currently trying to preserve and protect them.
> 
> He was a POW after being shot down over Italy.  Have the original telegrams listing him as MIA then as taken POW after they picked up a German broadcast.  Even have the letter from the Minister of National Defence (RCAF, which is weird because I didn’t know they had one for each element) which looks like an invite card you’d get to a dinner, offering his sympathies.  He was according to the local newspaper articles at the time one of the first if not the first Canadian POW repatriated back to Canada.
> 
> ...



On the plus side, it's pretty straightforward to scan them and put them up online somewhere with the backstory so other people can read them. Some of the photosharing sites have sections specific to letters from the front, and usually interesting because there is stuff from all sides.

On the flipside, it's easy for the stories that go along with them to get lost in the family as well; my dad has a crate full of family photos, and doesn't know who half the people are in them (and neither do anyone else that is still alive). Not really sure what the best solution is to that, but even a simple note on the back, or putting them in a photoalbum with an annotation on a sticky note or something would be better then nothing.


----------



## lenaitch (29 Jun 2020)

Remius said:
			
		

> Currently going through all of my Grandfathers letters from the Second World War.  Originals.  Currently trying to preserve and protect them.
> 
> He was a POW after being shot down over Italy.  Have the original telegrams listing him as MIA then as taken POW after they picked up a German broadcast.  Even have the letter from the Minister of National Defence (RCAF, which is weird because I didn’t know they had one for each element) which looks like an invite card you’d get to a dinner, offering his sympathies.  He was according to the local newspaper articles at the time one of the first if not the first Canadian POW repatriated back to Canada.
> 
> ...



As far as I can tell, 424 does not have a museum.  It would either be the National Air Force Museum in Trenton given its current attachment, or the Bomber Command Museum in Nanton AB given its role in WWII.  As far as I know, the BC museum is a private foundation and not part of the Canadian military museum network (OMMC).  You could loan the items to a museum ('from the collection of . . .') under a formal loan agreement but there is no guarantee they would be on display or, if so, for how long.  What we see on display at a museum is generally only part of their collection and they tend to rotate items on display.

The upside of giving/loaning them to a museum is they get shared to some degree and, depending on the museum, should appear in a database for research.  The downside is you lose custody which can be scary.  The upside of keeping them is they stay within the family; the downside is they aren't shared outside of the family and run the risk of getting lost in the mists of time without a family 'custodian'.  Either way, I would definitely make scans of them in as high a resolution you can, just in case.

There are ways to better insure preservation, such as not folding, but also using acid-free folders and envelopes.  The info might be available online or you could could PM me with an email address and I will forward it to her - I'm sure she would be happy to offer advice. 



> On the flipside, it's easy for the stories that go along with them to get lost in the family as well; my dad has a crate full of family photos, and doesn't know who half the people are in them (and neither do anyone else that is still alive). Not really sure what the best solution is to that, but even a simple note on the back, or putting them in a photoalbum with an annotation on a sticky note or something would be better then nothing.



Ya no kidding.  I have a box full of photos with no clue who most of the people are, or know the people but not setting (i.e. WWII pics).  Dad always spoke of uncle or aunt so-and-so but never explained how they fit in.  Often they weren't, simply cousins nth removed, or even family friends who kids we told to call them aunt/uncle.  We pestered dad to write things down and after he died we found some basic notes in his stuff - at least its something.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Jul 2020)

Anyone in the Owen Sound area?  A Wounded Warrior fundraiser auction put on by a local golf course ends today.
https://ontario.hibid.com/catalog/223320/online-wounded-warriors-fundraiser-auction-29-july-20/


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Aug 2020)

A rather large military memorabilia auction near London Ontario.
https://ontario.hibid.com/catalog/203399/online-only-wwi-and-wwii-collection-starts-closing-aug--18th/?g=all-categories&cpage=21


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Aug 2020)

Lots of military, police, and corrections trinkets...near Kitchener, ends today.
https://ontario.hibid.com/catalog/229313/august-24-online-auction/


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Aug 2020)

Oh please....don't do that to me....I bought WAY too much at an online auction last week.  

Simply put, it's a good thing I just bought my wife a new ring, 'cause it might offset the cannon, sword, and the 1919 Belt loader I bought.

NS


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Aug 2020)

I know the feeling....last weeks pickups.  [off license, hence 'dancing bros', we'll soon fix that]


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Aug 2020)

Blues Bros!  Nice!  I just PVR'd the movie the other day.

I'm really looking forward to getting the Cannon- I was hands on with one in the UK a few years ago and wished I'd bought it then.  As a result, I really wanted this one...so I paid more than I'd expected to for it.

The 1919 belt loader I got for a bit of a 'steal'.  I've seen them going for double what I paid.  The box isn't in great shape, but the tool looks to be in good shape overall.

As for the rings...well...I went to Pandora and got the wife a 'big bling' ring for about $110....which looks nice, but ain't even cubic zirc quality...but she 'subtly' asked for a BIG RING.

Then I went to Peoples and got her a 1.28 Karat solitaire...she wanted something nice for our 19th anniversary next month.  I hope she realizes that this means she's getting a whole lot less for our 20th next year.

I'm going to spring the 'big bling' Pandora on her on the 'day of'...then a couple of days later we've got a gathering of some friends where I'll give her the real one.  I'm gonna be in the bad books for about 2 days.  I hope 1.28 karats will make up for that.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Aug 2020)

https://funkyjunkauctions.hibid.com/catalog/229649/summer-military-online-auction/?ipp=100   

Lots of buttons and bows....nice patch for the helo folks.
https://funkyjunkauctions.hibid.com/lot/71387078/black-knights-helicopters-from-hell-military-patch/?cpage=5&ipp=100&q=&ref=catalog


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Nov 2020)

Some Air Force stuff starts at 17, the item at 191 appears to be really cool to a land-borne person like myself.
https://ontario.hibid.com/catalog/244960/william-macdonald-estate-auction---langton/?g=all-categories&ipp=100
Closing in just over 12 hours


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Nov 2020)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Some Air Force stuff starts at 17, the item at 191 appears to be really cool to a land-borne person like myself.
> https://ontario.hibid.com/catalog/244960/william-macdonald-estate-auction---langton/?g=all-categories&ipp=100
> Closing in just over 12 hours



If I didn’t already have an USAAF A-2 aviator’s Jacket, lot #136 would be great! :nod:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Nov 2020)

Looks like lots of stuff in this one.....


https://ontario.hibid.com/catalog/244469/millitary-memorabilia-online-auction/?g=all-categories&ipp=100


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Dec 2020)

Some old firearms and stuff......in my city, could probably help with pick up for anyone.

https://ontario.hibid.com/auction/245973/estate-firearms-hunting-knives-fishing-estate-goods-auction/


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Dec 2020)

I spent all my money already...

https://www.icollector.com/REPRO-CANNON-MODEL-SHIPS-TYPE-CALIBER-2-1-4_i39240040


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Dec 2020)

Tres cool...


----------



## exspy (16 Dec 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I spent all my money already...
> 
> https://www.icollector.com/REPRO-CANNON-MODEL-SHIPS-TYPE-CALIBER-2-1-4_i39240040



Must be a typo. For a second I thought I read $3,100 CAD!


----------



## kkwd (16 Dec 2020)

Dan M said:
			
		

> Must be a typo. For a second I thought I read $3,100 CAD!


3,100.00CAD + (465.00) buyer's premium + applicable fees & taxes.


----------



## Weinie (16 Dec 2020)

Dan M said:
			
		

> Must be a typo. For a second I thought I read $3,100 CAD!



No typo. And a word of caution, don't piss off NavyShooter.


----------



## Cloud Cover (16 Dec 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I spent all my money already...
> 
> https://www.icollector.com/REPRO-CANNON-MODEL-SHIPS-TYPE-CALIBER-2-1-4_i39240040



Imagine the poor UPS lady who has to deliver that box.


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Dec 2020)

A 3 pounder on a garrison mount....looks fairly nautical....it'll go well in my garage, and maybe someday if I get my office cleaned up it'll fit in there instead (assuming 9D lets me bring it inside.)


Yes...that price is right.  As far as I can tell it normally sells for about a $5K cannon with that carriage, so not a bad deal even with shipping.  There's a place in NS that sold/sells similar ones - the one image shows the barrel insert/liner, so it's good for 90,000 psi.  


This will be my 3rd cannon - my first was a 1.5" smoothbore on a carriage I built myself with a barrel I got at a gun-show.  The second is a little 10 gauge breech-loading signal gun.  


NS


----------



## Halifax Tar (17 Dec 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> A 3 pounder on a garrison mount....looks fairly nautical....it'll go well in my garage, and maybe someday if I get my office cleaned up it'll fit in there instead (assuming 9D lets me bring it inside.)
> 
> 
> Yes...that price is right.  As far as I can tell it normally sells for about a $5K cannon with that carriage, so not a bad deal even with shipping.  There's a place in NS that sold/sells similar ones - the one image shows the barrel insert/liner, so it's good for 90,000 psi.
> ...



If the Fenians ever try again you are going out the door first with your battery


----------



## Weinie (17 Dec 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> A 3 pounder on a garrison mount....looks fairly nautical....it'll go well in my garage, and maybe someday if I get my office cleaned up it'll fit in there instead (assuming 9D lets me bring it inside.)
> 
> 
> Yes...that price is right.  As far as I can tell it normally sells for about a $5K cannon with that carriage, so not a bad deal even with shipping.  There's a place in NS that sold/sells similar ones - the one image shows the barrel insert/liner, so it's good for 90,000 psi.
> ...



Little is only applicable in this case. I fired my neighbours 10 gauge shotgun when I was about 12 years old. Knocked me on my ***.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (17 Dec 2020)

Would this not count as a Prohib now, bore larger than 20mm?


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Dec 2020)

As a signaling device, it is exempt. 

As a proscribed antique (fuse fired) it is exempt.

Or so I have been made to understand by those with greater knowledge in the legal sense than I have.

NS


----------



## GR66 (17 Dec 2020)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> If the Fenians ever try again you are going out the door first with your battery



Potential C3 replacement???


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Dec 2020)

Ended up contacting the Canadian supplier of them.  His current stock price is $5500, plus tax and freight.  So...I made out like a bandit.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Dec 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Ended up contacting the Canadian supplier of them.  His current stock price is $5500, plus tax and freight.  So...I made out like a bandit.


Yeah, use that as the selling point to your wife... That plus your enhanced ability to repel boarders.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Dec 2020)




----------



## SeaKingTacco (17 Dec 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Ended up contacting the Canadian supplier of them.  His current stock price is $5500, plus tax and freight.  So...I made out like a bandit.



More like a pirate, than a bandit.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (18 Dec 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> As a signaling device, it is exempt.
> 
> As a proscribed antique (fuse fired) it is exempt.
> 
> ...



I hope that is the case, I was very disappointed with the 20mm limit as I had dreams of manufacturing my own cannon and/or mortar one day. Glad to see it might still be a option for me in the future.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Mar 2021)

Hibid
		


Little bit of everything


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Apr 2021)

Some British military stuff....


			Hibid


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Sep 2021)

Old military stuff....https://ontario.hibid.com/catalog/299399/military-memorabilia-auction/?g=all-categories


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jan 2022)

Hibid
		


A few things on the first page and a military rucksack at lot # 510.  Not sure those are "vintage grenades" on lot #110 but they are something...


----------



## Halifax Tar (21 Jan 2022)

Hibid
		


Is that an Argus ?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (21 Jan 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> A few things on the first page and a military rucksack at lot # 510.  Not sure those are "vintage grenades" on lot #110 but they are something...


Those are aircraft practice bombs.


----------



## dimsum (21 Jan 2022)

Halifax Tar said:


> Hibid
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an Argus ?


Looks like a CC-106 Yukon.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jan 2022)

Lots of ammo here.....a charity auction.


			Hibid


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Jan 2022)

For anyone who likes old firearms check out lot # 100 a,b,c, and d.


			Hibid


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Feb 2022)

Hibid
		


Lots of old RCAF stuff starting at lot #426

EDIT...though if you were in Petawawa during the 70's and 80's, don't look at lot # 525. 
UK Air Service Crest​


----------



## dimsum (9 Feb 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> Hibid
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of old RCAF stuff starting at lot #426


This looks better than some of the stuff issued now.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Feb 2022)

And it's in my hometown,....if anyone did buy something I'd pick it up.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Feb 2022)

dimsum said:


> This looks better than some of the stuff issued now.


And already up to $65......


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Feb 2022)

Buttons and badges....https://ontario.hibid.com/catalog/339222/military-auction/?g=all-categories&ipp=100


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Feb 2022)

For all the keyboard warriors cheering Putin you can give yourself a whole load of Russian medals.
Actually this auction has all kinds of collectable stuff for those military inclined.  Ends on the 27th....



			Hibid


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Apr 2022)

Patches and Postcards




__





						Hibid
					





					ontario.hibid.com


----------



## kkwd (2 Apr 2022)

I have thrown away hundreds of these and now it seems they are worth money. 
Money


----------



## Brad Sallows (3 Apr 2022)

Only if it looks weathered, like it has been under fire in the pocket of a SF ninja.


----------



## dimsum (3 Apr 2022)

Now I'll need to dig through my old kit bags for some DEET bug repellent.  Could be worth something some day


----------



## Weinie (6 Apr 2022)

dimsum said:


> Now I'll need to dig through my old kit bags for some DEET bug repellent.  Could be worth something some day


Any DEET bug repellent in your old kits bags is long gone, busily eating it’s way to the Earth’s  core.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Apr 2022)

I have an unopened box of the 90% stuff somewhere around here that I squirreled away in the early 70's.


----------



## Weinie (6 Apr 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> I have an unopened box of the 90% stuff somewhere around here that I squirreled away in the early 70's.


Ouch. Careful. You can use that to kill varmints, cure cancer (or give it to you), and give you hallucinogenic idylls. I know  what I would use it for.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Apr 2022)

Rub it on your arms until your lips go numb.🤪


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Apr 2022)

FIREARMS AND  MILITARIA  AUCTION | HiBid Auctions | Ontario
					

Auctions in Ontario. Search, Bid, Win. FAIRBANE SYKES DAGGER, WW1 IMPERIAL GERMAN MEDAL GROUP, CANADIAN/ BRITISH RANK PIPS, BRITISH MILITARY BELT BUCKLES, WEST GERMAN BADGES, CANADIAN COLLAR BADGES, MILITARY RATION CAN OPENERS, WW1 LIGHTERS, ASSORTED DND FIRE DEPARTMENT FLASHES, MILITARY RELATED...



					ontario.hibid.com
				




medals....firearms,.....bullets...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 May 2022)

Military Auction | SELLTHISFORME.com
					

Buy At Auction. 1939 German Bayonet, MUST READ, SHIPPING, Turkish Mauser Bayonet, PAL U.S Bayonet, Ross Bayonet Cut Down, 1907 Bayonet Indian Army, Milpar Pilot Survival Knife, O.A Australian 1907, Post WW1/WW2 1907 Sanderson, Gen Cut M7 Bayonet, PAL 1937 U.S Navy Knife, 1907 Bayonet, 1885...



					sellthisforme.hibid.com


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jun 2022)

ONLINE ONLY MILITARIA AUCTION - TUESDAY JUNE 14th @ 6:00pm | HiBid Auctions
					

Auctions in Ontario. Search, Bid, Win. 127th BN. CEF CAP BADGE, WWI ARMY CYCLIST COPS CAP BADGE, 129th BN CEF CAP BADGE, 159th BN CEF CAP BADGE, WWI 2nd PIONEER BN, WWI OVERSEAS RAILWAY CONSTRUCTION CORPS, 223rd BN CEF CAP BADGE, 161 BN CEF CAP BADGE, WWI 6th CANADIAN MOUNTED RIFLES CAP BADGE...



					ontario.hibid.com


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jun 2022)

Medals, ammo, and firearms....





						Hibid
					






					ontario.hibid.com


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Nov 2022)

Judging by some bids. and what they want opening bids to be, some high end military collectables.


			Hibid


----------

